# New Gwar!!!!!!!!!!!



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Oderus has this to say....

"OK scum, it is I, Oderus Urungus, overlord of Toilet Earth and lead singer of the most dangerous band on this or any other planet - GWAR! Here to give you a quick update/review on the upcoming events and disasters that are set to plague this planet in the wake of GWAR's latest assault upon your sense and sensibility!

First off, it's DONE! Beyond Hell our latest and greatest studio release to date, is mixed and mastered and ready to drop on your heads! Produced by the amazing DEVIN TOWNSEND (STRAPPING YOUNG LAD), I can say with utmost confidence that this one is going to take yer ****ing head off! The record doesn't get released til' August, but that is not going to stop us from letting you hear the first single from the album. That's right, we actually have done a single for radio play in a desperate attempt to expand GWAR's dominion of this world to the FM airwaves! But what's this you say? That GWAR's music is simply TOO ****ED UP to ever make it on the radio--well, yer right! And that's why, for the first time in GWAR history, we have covered someone else's music! But not just anybody! Nobody less than ALICE COOPER, who is rumored to be a Scumdog himself! GWAR pays homage to the original master of shock rock, with a bone-crushing version of his most famous song - that's right, GWAR has covered 'Schools Out' as the anthem of the summer and the rallying cry for legions of fed-up drop-outs everywhere. Demand it from your local lame-ass radio station all summer long, and hear us play it live on the mammoth Sounds of the Underground tour, coming soon to a burning city near you!

And just to catch you up on the various other GWAR activities, Slave Pit Television is going strong, with new chapters being added every week! The new video, Bloodbath And Beyond, will be out this summer! As I mentioned earlier, we will be dominating the Sounds Of The Underground Tour all summer, and then this fall go on a HUGE headline tour. Plus I've had my pet hemmorhoid Blinky replaced with several more that are even nastier. Rejoice children, it's almost time---GWAR will amongst you soon!"

http://www.gwar.net/schoolsout/

GWAR has a radio single. Oh my effing god. Raxl is going to die.:googly:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That is outstanding! Gwar rules. :devil:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Coooool.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Scumdogs of the Universe is by far the best. Can't wait to grab this one though.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

BuriedAlive said:


> Scumdogs of the Universe is by far the best. Can't wait to grab this one though.


Yes, they will probably never top that one. Scumdogs is certainly their defining album (in my opinon).


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He said Gwar, He said Gwar! 

They are almost like Dokken with a little bit fast beat and a different hair style. LOL.


----------

